# how to connect distant mysql server with terminal ??



## ragengs (Jun 17, 2003)

Is ther anyone here knowing how to connect from the terminal to a distant mysql server.

Connecting with other apps is common known so that part i know but i wanted to find a different way, to possibly use applescript studio to do an app.

Thanks


----------



## skoggis (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for...

You can connect to a server using ssh. Type this in your Terminal:

ssh username@serveraddress 

After that you will be prompted for your password.

Type man ssh to get some instructions...


----------



## ICS-Dave (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll take it one step further in case you're not sure.

Type ssh username@serveraddress
Enter password at the prompt
type mysql -u yourusername -p
Enter your password at the prompt

Dave


----------

